# Stainless steel curtain poles



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi I bought few years ago curtain poles from Next stainless steel ones. They been in storage for a couple of years and just got them out of the shed and the got like surface rust on. What’s the best way to get them back to there former glory.

Many thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Some good metal polish should hopefully help if it's just surface and not pitted...

I've a tub of Peak and it works well...


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

If it has pitted then what?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

bencossie25 said:


> If it has pitted then what?


The nothing - to the scrapyard they go

Or you can take it a metal finishing place


----------

